# Napro Technology



## littlebopeep

Hi girls im just wondering has anyone tried napro technology as an alternative to IVF ive just seen that the results especially for pocs sufferers is higher than IVF plus its based on non invasive treatment and keeping track of the cycle its also alot cheaper, Dr Philip Boyle in galway ireland brought it to europe and an inital consultation appears to be 200 has anyone tried it?


----------



## littlebopeep

Anyone!!!


----------



## kayley2704

never heard of it to be honest hun i only no about iui or ivf worth looking into i suffer from pcos xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Ok Girls ive just spent the last 24 hours crying because my best friend is pregnant so ive decided to book Napro Technology which is natural IVF which is based on a certain chart also some fertility meds and in some cases minor surgery the success rates are very high especially for people who have had failed IVF attempts and people like me with pocs (its higher for Pocs than IVF) so heres the deal there is a four month waitng list so im now on it ive to attend a fertility counsellor to explain the charting etc (you need 2 months charting before you go) the cost for the tratment is &#8364;200.00 per session and you need 4 a year, there is also a web site with a video that explains the procedure with success stories i really think that people should look at it www.fertilitycare.net this covers europe and the states and loads of articles i hope that some people on here will actually look it up and post some responses here xxxxx


----------



## april05

Hi Littlebopeep, 
My friend gave gave birth to a beautiful baby boy this May, they couldnt have done it without Napro, she cant stop talking about them. I myself will be making an appointment to see them in Jaurary. You say there is a 4 month waiting list, so should I make an appointment now? Do have to be charting before your appointment??

Good luck on your journey, keep me posted xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi april05 im going to the practitioner teacher tomorrow she said that its best to have started to chart as they require 2 months charting before napro can be started im really excited i just hope that i get pregnant i cant believe that more people especially on this forum havnt heard about it xx


----------



## littlebopeep

just back from my appointment it went well have to adstain for 4 weeks for charting but have peace of mind now that i will conceive again and go full term


----------



## april05

Oh wow that's great you got an appointment so qucik with your practitioner teacher. Well I made the call on Monday we're on the waiting list for Galway, then I rang the practitioner teacher, our appointment with her is the 20th of November, but she sent us out the Pack & DVD, that arrived today. I havent watched it yet as hubby came home from work sick today so he's not the best. We'll watch it tmrw. I am sooooo excited too. I just hope this works.

Good luck with the charting! I'd say it will take time to get used to it. I'll keep you posted, its great to know there is someone else doing it too. Oh & my sister's friend also has 2 babies as a result of Napro, so this does work.

xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi april i started charting yesterday have watched the dvd and read the book even now from what i read i think i may have a problem with low progestrone (brown blood at end of period) hope it works how long did it take for the people you know to get pregnant using na pro?


----------



## april05

Hi Littlebopeep, I have just looked at the DVD, hubby is reading the book, we're starting charting tonight. I know from previous blood tests that I have low progestrone, but the hospital I was attending told me I was not ovualting, but after looking at the DVD I now know I was and that the lack of progestrone seems to be our problem. I also have spotting for aprox 2-3 days before my period begins. 

I think they were only tracking for 4 cycles before they conceived.

xx


----------



## april05

you can email me directly if you like [email protected]


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi april the reason i think ive got low pogestrone is brown tail end bleeding at the end of my period (sorry TMI) cant wait until i get to galway have you started the 4 week no genital contact yet?


----------



## april05

I cant really long on during thr day at work, I'll reply properly.later when i get home. Oh and yes we're on our sex ban! :-(


----------



## april05

hi littlebopeep, i have the spotting at the begining of my period which also suggests low progestrone. I can't wait to get to meet my practioner/teacher to see if the im charting properly. On the DVD Dr Boyle said it takes at least 2 months to chart properly. How do you feel about the sex ban? We'll be counting the days till the nxt cycle begins!! LOL


----------



## littlebopeep

ya the sex ban is sooooo fustrating it feels like your missing a month where you could get pregnant im back to my teacher next week so hopfully im charting right im finding it hard to remember to wipe before you go to the toilet!


----------



## april05

Yes i keep forgetting that too. I've also started a new diet too.. which will help as i was told loosing weight would help me with low progesterone so hopefully i can stick to it. My appointment isnt until the 20th of November :-(


----------



## littlebopeep

ive lost 11lb now on a low GI diet cant wait to get to the full stone have noticed a huge change in my clothes etc didnt know that weight loss helps with low pogestrone im really worrying that my CM wont be right i know im not infertile because i got pregnant before but its still a worry x


----------



## april05

Im using my phone online as i dont want work to see.me using this website. I'll be online later and we can chat then. You can email me if u like as i check that at work xx


----------



## littlebopeep

im just back from my second appointment with my fertility teacher showed her my blood ive very low pogesterone so much so when i was pregnant the last time it was 23.5 it should of been over 60 im so pissed off that this wasnt copped


----------



## april05

Ah you poor thing, I know how you feel, mine was 11 the last time I was checked :( I have to get bloods taken tmrw. Did she give you any advice on what to do? That's great you've had 2 meetings already, we're still waiting on our first 20th November. The ban is really driving us crazy!! LOL. Im sorry I havent been online much. I've lost another 6lbs this week so Im hoping that will help. Good luck xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

have peek plus 7 blood to get done 2moro got a cancellation with Dr Boyle for the 16th im delighted will keep you posted x


----------



## april05

Oh that is brilliant  good luck and keep me posted xxxxxx


----------



## april05

hey, I got my bloods back my prog has gone up to 13.9, i know its a long way off, but its going in the right direction! Weigh in tmrw so hopefully I'll have another loss! Hope all is well with you x


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi april igot results for mid luteal pogestrone 50.1 and oestradiol 800 i thought that oestradiol was very high because of some google sites then just after searching again its ok once its under 885 hopfully i`ll get clomid from dr boyle on tuesday will post then to let you know im delighted that pogestrone has risen xx


----------



## Butterfly24

would be inerested to see how you both get on :)


----------



## littlebopeep

Will keep you posted butterfly!
April just asked the nurse in the Doctors about the Oestradiol she said its fine thank God!!!!!!


----------



## april05

1st month tracking finished! Meeting with our Teacher on Saturday, really looking forward to it. I have been in contact with her, she told me to contact the Cambridge Nutritional Sciences to have a food intolerance test done, so I will ring them tmrw. 

Good luck littlebopeep with Dr. Boyle, hope it goes really well for you, fingers & toes crossed for you xxxx

Butterlfy are you interested in trying NaPro?

xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi April it went great today Dr Boyle so lovely, i got famera, i have to inject on day i get lh surge pregnal i think the pharmacy ordering it in and on cyclogest pessaries after ovulation ive got folicle tracing next thursday in james so its moving very quickly if bloods are good this month i may get to try in december, hope all goes well saturday x


----------



## 2Dogs1Cat

Thank you, Ladies!

I had never heard of this and am now researching it here in the US. Very interesting. I am not sure they can help me, as I have high FSH, but I am writing them to find out!

Thanks again and all the best, PLEASE keep us updated!

Sara


----------



## littlebopeep

Good luck 2cats1dog im really hoping its works he told me ive got a 75% chance which is better than what ive been told before x


----------



## hayley1982

Well reading that your just being trained on charting and watchin your fertile signs.and then taking vits and sups.all which you can do your self with out paying to learn.am i right?


----------



## littlebopeep

no haley they look at previous losses ect they try and fix any hormonal problems etc which may of caused them different people get prescribed different meds etc just like a fertility sepcialist but you are told to abstain if your hormones arent correct in case you have another loss its good for me as only one tube x


----------



## hayley1982

So you have to obstain for 3 cycles :-O that would be more than 6 months for me


----------



## littlebopeep

not necessarily i was only charting for one month it just depends everyone is different the reason im doing it is because its cheaper than ivf


----------



## hayley1982

Yeah we wouldnt be able todo treatment if i didnt donate half my eggs each cycle.in away im glad we cant otherwise i wouldnt of been able to help other women in the process.


----------



## april05

Hey Littlebopeep, Sorry I havent been home much to be online, Im delighted for you that's brilliant, you must be over the moon now that Dr Boyle said 75 %, that's fantastic. Cant wait to get to Dr Boyle, it'll be after Christmas at this stage, cos are going away for Christmas. I bet you cant wait to start trying. I received my Cambridge Nutritional package yesterday, took my blood sample & posted it back today. So the ball is rolling, looking forward to meeting our teacher tmrw, how often have you met yours? 

Chat to you soon xx


----------



## april05

Hi Girls, we had our first visit with our Teacher, she was lovely. We've found out that I have a I dont have an LH surge, she said that each month is different & that with the tracking she will be able to tell more, she also said that it looks like I could have PCOS, I have been tested for this and was told I dont have it, but I seem to have too many "mucus" days..... All my other bloods are perfect, well except from the low progestrone, which is caused my the lack of LH surge. We're very positive & delighted to find out that this small problem can be fixed. We're back on the 8th of December. Then we head away until January, she reckons that we will get an appointment with Dr Boyle in Feb, hopefully he will give me some meds to fix my problem, she was very positive & told us to give it a full year, but that we could get pregnant before that. We're still on a ban untill 4 days after peak as she is afraid that I could get pregnant & have a miscarriage. We're delighted with how today went. Im here celebrating with a Captain Morgans & Diet Coke :0) xx


----------



## littlebopeep

well done april delighted that it went so well he will deffo give you meds its great when things go well hope you enjoyed your capt morgans!!!


----------



## april05

Hi Littlebopeep, how are you getting on? Im still tracking, its taking over my life LOL. Still on our ban but sure it will be worth it in the end. My neighbour had a baby the other day & I just cant bring myself to call in to see them... just wish is was me, hubby keeps telling me to think positive! We havent even got a date for Dr Boyle, but back to our teacher on the 8th so we'll see. Hope all is well with you xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi april,
i had follicle tracking this week and it went well i ovulated im hoping that my bloods will be ok on my peep +7 so that i can start it would be a lovely xmas present! xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi April just a quick update ive just got the go ahead to start trying im so excited xx


----------



## april05

Hi Littlebopeep, 

Sorry for only replying now, I have been very sick with chest infection! I just want to say I am DELIGHTED for you both, you must be over the moon! We had to cancel our last appointment with our teacher as we couldnt make it due to me being sick & the weather, also couldnt get out to get bloods, so we're a little behind but I dont mind. I had the cambridge blood test done, Im alergic to Cow's Milk, Bakers Yeast & Brewers Yeast & a few other bits, so mainly No Chocolate, Beer or Wine! I will start that properly in January as we are flying to Lanzorate in the morning until the 2nd, we feel it will be our last holiday as we hope to either be pregnant or have a little bundle of joy nxt year.

I would like to wish you & your dh a fantastic christmas & may all your dreams come true in 2011....

Love April xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi April
Enjoy the Hols it would be lovely to get away from this snow, you never know you might be pregnant when you get back!!!!


----------



## april05

Happy New Year Littlebopeep, how are things? We had our 2nd meeting with our teacher, my bloods are still very low but she that meds will help. Trying out my new healthy eating very hard avoiding foods Im alergic too, but if it helps it will be worth it. Still no appointment for Galway just yet, our teacher told us that we should here in the nxt few weeks. We're still very positive & excited that we will get pregnant this year.

Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi April, ive had the flu for the past week was with my teacher this morning wasnt really trying over the xmas so going to make a big burst this month back to galway next month in hoping i`ll have a bfp by then xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi April ive got news! im pregnant after just one month of trying on Napro im in total shock it came up in my bloods and the doctors just rang me i havnt missed a period yet cant believe it


----------



## BABYCAREY

littlebopeep said:


> Hi girls im just wondering has anyone tried napro technology as an alternative to IVF ive just seen that the results especially for pocs sufferers is higher than IVF plus its based on non invasive treatment and keeping track of the cycle its also alot cheaper, Dr Philip Boyle in galway ireland brought it to europe and an inital consultation appears to be 200 has anyone tried it?

Congrats on ur BFP!!!
I wanted to ask you if there was anywhere you knew up north that did this treatment?
Im in Fermanagh,have been LTTTC for around 17months with nothing!! We lost a baby bk in summer 09!
Would love to hear more about this technology!!
Can i ask how many treatments you had in total frm Oct?
Thanks very much
XXBabyC


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi baby carey, all they done was put me on meds had follicle tracking etc, with napro you must chart your cm every night to get an idea of your cycle i dont know if any place does it up north i went to galway there is a website fertilitycare.net or google dr phil boyle galway clinic its worth a try good luck xxx


----------



## april05

Hey Babycarey, 

Sorry to hear about your loss x
Did you find anywhere up north that did Napro? I have been tracking my CM now since October, I have to say I find it very intresting. We've been to see our Teacher/Practioner twice now, should have been 3 times but the weather was so bad in November & I was sick we missed our appointment. We are due back this Friday, we havent been given our appointment for Dr Boyle in Galway yet, I feel as we've only had 2 months of peak +7 they might hold off untill we have more results for them to work on. Im very very excited about this process as I was attending the Rotunda Hospital in Dublin for over 2 years and they wouldnt help me as they said I was too overweight & negative all the time, where as this programme concentrates on "us" as a couple. I have a friend who has had a beautiful little boy as a result of Napro. I cant wait to get to Galway & get started on the proper meds.

Sorry for rambling!

Good Luck & let me know how you get on ...xxxxx


----------



## imogenwanted

so pleased i found this thread so pleased your both on your way april can i ask what our bmi is as still think they will noy treat me as mine to high


----------



## april05

Hi Imogen, my BMI is 45.2, its quiet high but I am currently working to get in down. I did say it to the girl when i made the call and it didnt seem to bother her. Have you contacted them? Have you a high BMI? xx


----------



## imogenwanted

april05 said:


> Hi Imogen, my BMI is 45.2, its quiet high but I am currently working to get in down. I did say it to the girl when i made the call and it didnt seem to bother her. Have you contacted them? Have you a high BMI? xx


thanks, yes my bmi is 39.4 got down to 36 last year but back on so now trying to lose so back down to 35 so i can have clomid but its just so hard :(


----------



## april05

Napro update - We've just gotten our Appointment with Dr Boyle in Galway for the 18th of Feb at 11, Im so excited :o)


----------



## imogenwanted

gosh not long fingers crossed xx


----------



## taurus79

Hi girls, can I join ye..
I have just started charting and I am waiting for an appointment in the Galway clinic.


----------



## april05

taurus79 said:


> Hi girls, can I join ye..
> I have just started charting and I am waiting for an appointment in the Galway clinic.

Welcome Taurus79! :happydance:
How are you getting on? Its a lot to take in at frist but you get the hang of it. I love our sessions with our Teacher, we come out so positive after each one. We've had 3 sessions with our Teacher so far. Hubby is really excited about the programme, he records my daily observations every night, its great to get him involved. Cant wait to go to Galway, we'll meet our Teacher on the 11th of Feb then head off to Galway on the 18th its very exciting. :happydance:

Its great to have someone to talk too xx:happydance:


----------



## taurus79

Hey April, I have had 2 sessions with my teacher and I am really enjoying the programme too. I am learning so much. My husband can not make all appointments with me as he works out of the country alot but he is really in to the whole thing as well. 
You must be delighted to have an appointment with the clinic, I can't wait to get mine. Let me know how it goes for you


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi ladies, can I join you? I am so excited that my hubby and I will be starting Napro on my next cycle! I had trouble finding a clinic to work with because I live overseas, but a clinic in Toronto has said that they will work with us long distance using Skype. I will be working with my GP here for all the blood tests and will send the results to the clinic.

We've been TTC for 14 months and have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. I've found it so frustrating because none of the doctors I've seen seem to want to find out what the problem is! :growlmad: They seem to be very quick to push people towards aggressive treatments. My doc was annoyed that I didn't want to do Gonal F injections on my first IUI, even though I don't have an ovulation problem and I told him I was concerned about multiples. I don't know what it's like getting fertility treatments in the UK or Canada, but here it feels like a business- like they just want to make money out of you. :(

I love that Napro is so focused on the individual- I really hope we can figure out what the problem is and fix it!


----------



## april05

Welcome J_in_Dubai!

You will find the programme so interesting! Its great to learn so much about your body through CM alone. I was sick & received some bad news back in November & my teacher was able to spot that from my chart, we were amazed. That's great you're able to do Napro through Skype, I love modern technology!! Good luck & keep us posted xx

Taurus79, I just love this programme, that's great you've had 2 sessions so far, it wont be long now until your appointment in Galway. I love the way this programme is not all about MONEY, its easy & affordable.

As I am over weight they never once mentioned it, although on the programme they asked me to have a blood test too see if I was alergic to any foods, it was Foodprint 40+ from Cambridge Nutritional Sciences in the UK the test cost £100GBP but was well worth it, found out I was alergic to Cow's Milk, Barley, Pea's, Potato, Bakers Yeast, Brewer's Yeast, Red Kidney Beans & Blackberry's... so chocolate and alcohol are out for me LOL I have to say I feel so much better since I gave up Cow's milk, I couldn't believe it was in so many things! I did however have a few chips the other night & I felt sick after & got cramps, so my body must be adjusting to not having the "bad" foods!!

My teacher has told me that all my bloods are fine except for my progesterone, which on my last set of bloods was only 14.9 she said this can be sorted with the proper meds. She explained that I would probably need meds to help me ovulate & then maybe injections or tablets. Im excited about my trip to Galway. Littlebopeep got pregnant on her first round of meds which is great... CANT WAIT! LOL..

I hope you both enjoy the programme & as I said its great to have people to talk too.


xxxx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi ladies! Well, I've officially started Napro now! We had our introductory session over Skype last night, and it was just in time for this cycle, because AF came this morning. This is the first time in months that she's come and I've not cried. I feel so positive about things right now- I'm really hopeful that we will figure out what the problem is and fix it! :)

By the way, April, I see from your ticker that you've lost 65 lbs- that's amazing! Well done to you! I struggled with my weight for years after university so I know how hard it is to slim down, you should be proud of yourself. How are you feeling lately? Do you feel better?


----------



## april05

J_in_Dubai said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I've officially started Napro now! We had our introductory session over Skype last night, and it was just in time for this cycle, because AF came this morning. This is the first time in months that she's come and I've not cried. I feel so positive about things right now- I'm really hopeful that we will figure out what the problem is and fix it! :)
> 
> By the way, April, I see from your ticker that you've lost 65 lbs- that's amazing! Well done to you! I struggled with my weight for years after university so I know how hard it is to slim down, you should be proud of yourself. How are you feeling lately? Do you feel better?



:happydance::happydance: Welcome to Napro J, great to have you on board!!

That's fantastic that you could have your first session over skype...xx

Ah thanks, my weight loss journey has been a long struggle, but Im getting there...:lol: Im feeling great & so positive, I want everyone to join Napro... LOL

Isn't Napro so positive?? I find it fantastic. My chart is all over the place I have to say & everytime we go to a session I worry that we're getting it wrong, but our teacher said it cant be wrong as its charting my CM. 15 days to our appointment with our Doctor - CAN'T WAIT :happydance:

How did you find your first session?

Sorry my post is probably all over the place :lol:

xxx

Keep me posted & if you need anything just give me a shout...xx


----------



## moulin rouge

hi, i'm new to this forum thingie so not sure if this will be posted or not. Soooo delighted to be able to chat to others who are also doing the Napro. I've heard great stories about the napro technique and met my teacher for the 1st visit only last week. Finding the tracking very difficult though.. anyone else with same problem? Maybe it's the time of the month, i'm post ovulation and searching like mad for some type of mucus!!:wacko:


----------



## trying napro

Hi guys, stumbled upon this thread tonight- I just started charting last week with CrMS with a place here in England on Harley street and I am finding it a bit complicated and sometimes a little ummm :blush:all i think about all day is CM....

Anyway my practitioners is absolutely lovely. She has filled me full of so much hope and she is really understanding of the whole situation. I feel like a human being again rather than an egg...also on the BMI thing- I asked her about that and they don't have any requirement for below a certain BMI and they work with you through that stuff rather than just slamming the door in your face. 

After years of doctors talking rubbish at me about egg quality and not explaining anything. It is expensive but not compared to IVF so a complete bargain. 

Soooo glad I found you girls. 

x


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Welcome, Moulin rouge and Trying Napro! I'm so excited to see so many ladies on this thread- I had never heard of Napro till a few weeks ago. 

I am just starting out so I need to wait till AF goes away before I start tracking my CM. It does sound a bit complicated! 

The only thing I don't like about Napro is the no sex rule for the first cycle or two. I feel so impatient! It's just so hard to give up on a month. I'm going to be 31 in a couple months and because of the 'no BDing for a month' thing, I only have one cycle left to get get pregnant before I turn 31. I know there are lots of ladies older than me who are TTC, but I think this is going to be a tough birthday because I always thought I would have a baby by 30. :( At my first session of Napro I felt a bit old because my teacher has 3 kids and is 31!

Have any of you been diagnosed as unexplained infertility?


----------



## moulin rouge

Hi J-n-dubai,
I totally agree with you about having to abstain for the first month or two but i suppose we have to trust the practitioners. It feels though like we are missing out on crucial baby making opportunities. i know how you feel also about your birthday.. mine is also coming up but i'll be 37:cry: Positive thoughts though, PG next year we will be celebrating our b'days with the pitter pattering of little one :flower:


----------



## april05

Hey Ladies,

Welcome Trying Napro... Oh its soo exciting to have other people to talk too. 
We've just booked our Hotel for our first appointment with the Doctoer, soooooo excited!

Oh the "sex ban" is soo hard but worth it in the end, I think Napro has brought us much closer as a couple, and hubby loves being involved.

Well Im going up stairs now to clean out our wardrobes & box up some stuff for Charity. We live in a 3 bed house & have take over every room in the house with clothes & things so we figured that "when" (cos napro think positive) a baby comes into the house we should at least have some room in the wardrobes LOL..

Have a good day ladies, I'll catch up with ye later xxx


----------



## april05

room in the wardobes for baby's clothes not that to put the baby in :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Serendipity40

Wishing everyone on this thread the very best of luck with your Napro journeys..after 9 years ttc..and ivf attempts..after a year following Napro program i conceived during nov 2010..unfortunately that little one didnt grow..but nxt month got pg again & have just seen heartbeat..so this little one is trying best to grow...things cd of course stil go wrong but after so long never ever getting pg without ivf i know its Napro that has made this happen...so stick with it girls..is definately not to be sniffed at....

was taking Femara,Cyclogest,LDN & new DHEA....but i do feel its the LDN that gave me most benefits as the 2 months i concieved was not on the Femara or cyclogest!! oh & i followed the strict food intolerance diet very closely...


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi *Serendipity,* thank you so much for sharing your story with us! I'm so sorry about your loss, I can't imagine how awful that must have been after trying for so long. It's wonderful to hear that you've concieved again- you and your little one are in my thoughts- I hope you have a healthy nine months! Is LDN Low Dose Naltrexzone? I just googled it cause I'd never heard of it before. Why did your doctor put you on it?

*Moulin Rouge-* Oh yes, I hope that soon we'll all be in the pregnancy thread together!

*April-* Only a few more days till your doctor's visit! Let us know how it goes and what he says!!

By the way, ladies, I just had a rough week emotionally. I was at a conference for work and I must have had this conversation about twenty times:

Person A- So, where do you work?
Me- I'm part of the marketing team in Dubai. How about you?
Person A- Oh, I'm from------- (location). So, are you married?
Me- (knowing what's coming) Ummm...yes.
Person A- Do you have any kids?
Me- Ummm....no.
Person A- Why not? 
OR
Person A- Really? You should have kids. They change your life completely. I have (2, 4, 8, etc) kids and they make my life worthwhile. You know, you shouldn't wait too long. At the end of the day, work is great, but kids are the thing that make your life worth living.
Me- Ummm...yes. Wow, look over there, they have mini-sausages at the buffet! 

I had SO many people give me lectures on how important it is not to wait too long and how wonderful it is to have kids. I know they mean it well, but it makes me realise how most people have NO concept of infertility. If you met someone who was single and 30, you wouldn't start going on about how wonderful it is to be married, would you?? :dohh: But everyone assumes that because I'm married and don't have kids, that I need to be educated about my biological clock. Sigh. Anyway, rant over. At least the conference made the 'no sex' thing a lot easier, since I've been in a different country!


----------



## Serendipity40

Hi J,

oh that conversation you had is one that I've had many a time over years..why do people be so insensitive..they just dont realise how hard it is for some of us to conceive.. and then when you do have a baby i used to get isnt it about time you gave him a bro or sister...dont leave it to long etc...

Its so hard to put brave face on in those situations...& my thoughts are with you so much going through this stage of your fertility journey...xx

The Low Dose Naltroxene is for immune issues...such as body rejecting an embryo implanting...it works with endorphins & has an affect on the tissues in your body as well...some people cant tolerate it at all..but i found it helped me sleep better, improved my mood, my joint pains disappeared..& it seems to have been wonder drug in helping me get pregnant naturally at last..so a great fan of it...but it is not readily available & most normal Gp's would not of heard of it...

wishing you all very best of luck...

xx


----------



## taurus79

April, how did you get on with doctor boyle?


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been having PC Issues.. I will read through your posts on Sunday.

We are going to Galway on Friday for our big appointment! Sooooo excited! We are meeting Dr Clare Flaherty ( I think that's her name!)...

I will be in touch on Sunday as we are going to stay over and make a weekend of it.

I hope you're all keeping well xxxx


----------



## taurus79

Good luck.. Dying to hear how it goes for you.


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Thanks for the info, Serendipity! It will be interesting to see what my doc suggests once I have my first appointment.

April, best of luck to you at the doc's! :)


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi April just a quick note to wish you all the best in galway on friday ive got a feeling that you`ll be joining me in the first tri really soon i was with Dr Boyle for my scan last week all went well i seen the heartbeat ect let me know how you get on its great to see the thread growing xxxxx


----------



## hopeful becky

Hello Ladies,

its so encouraging to hear from all of you. I very recently heard about Napro and am looking forward to start . Any advice for a new comer.


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies, :wave:

Hope you're all keeping well.

We had our appointment yesterday with Dr Clara O'Flaherty in Galway, she is just lovely. It was a long consultation, from 11am till 1.15pm! It went fantastic, we had a chat about our history, she was delighted that we have nearly 5 months of tracking done, she went through the food print with us and told me not to be so strict on it, if I fancy something Im not ment to have not to deny myself, but once I get pregnant I have to be more strict on it (which I wont mind). :happydance:

I had told her about my previous vists to our old FS, who constantly told me to loose weight and then it would happen! Dr Clara told me that I know the importance of loosing weight to be healthier and she told me she wouldnt mention it again (which I was delighted about!) :happydance:

While there I had an internal scan, which Dr Boyle sat in on ( I was impressed) they both confirmed that I dont have PCOS or Endometriosis, I do however have a small folicile growing but they think its too small to rupture.

They have given me the following meds....

Naltrexone - these tablets are to help control PMS, Sleep disturbance & low moods. I have to take 2mg for 1 week, then 3mgs week 2, then 4.5 on week 3 and continue until Dr says to stop. She explained that there can be some side effects if I have any for a more than a week I have to lower the dosage.

Femera - Take 5 tablets on Day 3 of cycle.

HCG Injections - on Peak day I have to inject 20,000 units which is 2 10,000 into each side of my stomac, then on P +3 +5 +7 +9 I have to inject 5000 units.

Vitiam's - both myself & DH have to take 
4000 mgs of Vitiam D 3 (sona brand) which is 4 tablets
2000 mgs of Omega 3 (sona brand) which is 2 tablets
1 Fertility Plus tablet with our main meal, DH is on these for 3 months I am on them until told otherwise.


I still have to have peak+7 bloods taken each month & then phone Galway with the results Dr Clara might adjust the meds if needed. She did say that it could take 2 months from the time we start all meds before we're allowed to try. I wont be starting my meds till March as we have missed this cycle.

We have our nxt appointment with Dr Clara on 2nd of June, which is 13 weeks time. 

Thanks for all your well wishes & hope you're all getting on great with Napro

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## taurus79

Hey April. That's great to have your first app over. You must be relieved to finally get started proper. Did the doctor tell you what percentage chance she felt you had of conceiving? I have my appoint Keep us posted on how your getting on.


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies,

How are you all keeping?? I hope you're enjoying your Napro Journey! I started my LDN last night, dunno what to expect from them.

Wont be starting the rest of my meds till 11th March aprox.

Have a good day!

xxx


----------



## Amber3

I am so happy to finally meet someone with the same treatment as me. I also just recently started in NaPro with Dr. Philip O'dwyer. 
I have also just started taking LDN as well as 2400 IU D3-vitamin. Have you had any sidefeects from the D3, because I have been very nauseated and I don't know if it could be these high dose vitamins.?
Anyway, so this month I have my p+7 blood tests and after that I will hopefully start on Famera and Progesterone.

Since I don't live in Ireland I hope it will not be too difficult to even get the famera.
Please let me know about your journey with NaPro. What made you choose this treatment? Did they say anything about what your chances are?
My doctor asked if I would prefer injections or progesterone suppositories. Is it hard injecting yourself?
Amber


----------



## april05

Amber3 said:


> I am so happy to finally meet someone with the same treatment as me. I also just recently started in NaPro with Dr. Philip O'dwyer.
> I have also just started taking LDN as well as 2400 IU D3-vitamin. Have you had any sidefeects from the D3, because I have been very nauseated and I don't know if it could be these high dose vitamins.?
> Anyway, so this month I have my p+7 blood tests and after that I will hopefully start on Famera and Progesterone.
> 
> Since I don't live in Ireland I hope it will not be too difficult to even get the famera.
> Please let me know about your journey with NaPro. What made you choose this treatment? Did they say anything about what your chances are?
> My doctor asked if I would prefer injections or progesterone suppositories. Is it hard injecting yourself?
> Amber

Hi Amber,
Lovely to hear from you. Are you doing the treament in Ireland? Is Dr Philip in Kells? I havent noticed any side effects of the the D3 I've was put on 2 tabs back in January, then Dr O'F increased it. I only started LDN on Sunday night, I dont know what kind of effect they have on me yet, normally my head is full of crap, always thinking my brain never stops but last night just before I went to sleep I said to DH, its very quiet, my brain is quiet, so if that's how they're ment to work they are LOL.
I wont be starting Femera till nxt week, so must go to the chemist this week & order them, then I will start my injections. I keep telling myself that is has to be done, I hope that will make it easier.

I was introduced to Napro through a friend of mine, she has a little baby boy after years of trying, she was 4 months on the programme when she got her BFP, so hopefully we wont be much longer. Littlebopeep who started this thread was only 1 month on meds when she got her BFP, so its very positive. Dr O'F was very positive it would work for us, as we had a M/C back in June 07, she feels that we just need a little help.

Keep me posted on your journey & Good Luck xxxxx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi ladies,

Sorry to have been away for so long! For the sake of my sanity I'm limiting the amount of time I spend on the forums...I'm trying to keep busy with baking and writing and other hobbies, because I have a real tendency to dwell on the negative when I spend too much time thinking about TTC.

But anyway, we just got the go-ahead to start trying this month! Yay! Our practicioner met with us over Skype the other day and she thinks my chart looks good, so we can try this month while we keep charting and then we'll be meeting with the doctor next month.

One thing that is really interesting is that I think the acupuncture I've been doing is making a difference. I started about six weeks ago and this last cycle my temps were higher and more regular and best of all, my luteal phase was 12 days!! It's never been 12 days since I started charting, it's usually between 9 and 11, so this is great! 

Anyway, just wanted to say hello, I hope you're all doing well! April, it was interesting to hear what your doc prescribed- a lot of ladies seem to be put on LDN on Napro, I wonder if the doc will ask me to take it too? I hope it's doing some good for you!


----------



## Amber3

Wow that is so exciting. I can't wait to get the go-ahead. it is hard to imagine that my cycle will ever be that good.
But I just want to say that I wish you all the best. Hope we will have many NaPro-babies here soon:) What treatment are you on? I am on D-vitamin, LDN and will start on femara + progesterone as soon as possible.
Best wishes,
Amber


----------



## Amber3

April
I also had a few miscarriages if you can call it that. They were very very early. And one ectopic. That was also back in 2007. Dr. Philip (We met him in a clinic in Dublin but I think he is usually some place else, he was however, super nice) also sounded positive about our chances...
Best wishes


----------



## april05

Hi Amber,

Sorry to hear bout your M/C's xxx :hugs:

Just wondering if you are having any side effects from the LDN?? I have started week 2 Im on 3mgs Im feeling really sick. 

xxx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi Amber, thanks for the well-wishes. I'm really sorry about your MCs, that must have been awful. :(

It's funny that you say that you wish you had regular cycles...I sometimes just wish I had a diagnosis about what is wrong! I've always had totally regular cycles, DH and I have no medical problems, and still we've never seen two lines on a test. It can be a bit disheartening. But reading your post has reminded me that I need to count my blessings...having a stable chart is a good thing and I need to focus on thinking positively! 

I really hope that we'll be seeing some BFPs on here soon. How long does your doc think it will be till you can start trying?


----------



## april05

Oh Girls my chart is all over the place this month not one green sticker! I haven't started any of my meds yet only LDN & Vitiam's, I have been feeling really sick Im on CD30 having the usual AF signs - I've spoken to my teacher she said to do a test but BFN so will wait & see what happens. We are meeting our teacher on Friday, I cant wait for AF to arrive so I can start my new meds!


Hope you're all keeping well & that we all get out BFP really soon xx


----------



## Amber3

J,Actually my cycles are very regular but they are short and full of spotting. Anyways they used to be. Then my doctor in IRELAND put me on anti-biotics. And it seems to have helped against all my expectations. Well I still have spotting in the end of the cycle which is a sign of my low progesterone, but it does not start at ovulation already as it did before.
Did you have a laporoscopy? About getting the permission to try... well he did not say directly but he really seemed to expect that the hormones would work so that we should be able to finally try.
April so far I am doing fine on LDN. Am still just in my 3rd week though. As for green stickers. I never had one. I only have white and red days.

I wish you both all the best

Amber


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi Amber, that's interesting that your doctor put you on antibiotics. My practicitioner tiold us at our last session that she thinks the doctor will probably do the same for me when he sees me next month, because I have a lot of wet discharge that isn't fertile, which is often indicative of an infection. It's nice to hear that it worked so well in your case! I haven't had a laporoscopy, although since we're unexplained, it would be an option if they haven't figured out what the problem is by the summer. 

April, I'm sorry to hear the meds are making you feel sick- I was the same when I was on metaformin last year. I just couldn't take it, it made me feel so ill all the time! Wonder if that means I'd be the same on LDN?


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all keeping well. 

We're off to see our practicitioner this evening, I think AF has started, lots of brown/black discharge today sorry TMI...x Hopefully she can tell me why that is. I should be starting famera in the next few days, then my injections when the time is right. Im getting excited now.

I'm off to Germany in the morning to see my little brother & his wife.

Have a fab weekend ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## Amber3

Hi there ,
April, wow I understand that you are getting excited. Me too. Will also be starting on Femara in a few days now. Gosh I hope it works. As for the LDN. If it makes you feel bad then maybe it is a sign that you're too healthy to need it, and that is good. Wow, they just put up the price for LDN too, did you notice?
You know what girls. I just had my peak +7 results today and the progesterone was only 19. Usually it was 28 which indicates that at least there was an ovulation. But 19 ... Do you have any thoughts on that? Am a bit surprized but also just happy that this result came just now when I am sure I will be starting on Femara soon.
I wish you all the best, and have a great trip to Germany. My husband is german.
A:)


----------



## Amber3

PS How old are you girls, and what are you doing?


----------



## Amber3

I am all excited and don't know what to think! It turns out that the lab-results I had today was measured differently than the other times. It was 19 ng/ml which actually is 61 nmol/L which is a GOOD result!
Now I really don't know what to think. I never had such a fine result. I already have end-cycle spotting which just started so the cycle will not be perfect it seems anyways. I can't wait to hear from Dr. Philip. Wonder if the D3 vitamin could have had this sudden effect or if it was my fertility diet which I was on for a part of the cycle (a very difficult diet)
Do you girls have any thoughts, I am really going crazy!
Amber :wacko:


----------



## april05

Amber3 said:


> I am all excited and don't know what to think! It turns out that the lab-results I had today was measured differently than the other times. It was 19 ng/ml which actually is 61 nmol/L which is a GOOD result!
> Now I really don't know what to think. I never had such a fine result. I already have end-cycle spotting which just started so the cycle will not be perfect it seems anyways. I can't wait to hear from Dr. Philip. Wonder if the D3 vitamin could have had this sudden effect or if it was my fertility diet which I was on for a part of the cycle (a very difficult diet)
> Do you girls have any thoughts, I am really going crazy!
> Amber :wacko:

Hi Amber,

Wow 61 is fantastic, that's great you must be delighted with yourself :happydance: What fertility diet are you on?

My brother is living just outside Bielfeled, where is your husband from? They are pregnant so I decieded to go over to see them befor the baby is due (aug) as I hope to be pregnant by then LOL.. 

I will start my fermara on Sunday then I will got to Dr Philip O'Dwyer for folicile tracking on 21st of March, then we'll know if I have to inject then. I also have to get some digital ovulation predictors the ones with the smiley faces. 

I am just so excited & feel so positive for us all.

Lots of :dust: to you both xx

I will try log on over the weekend, have a fab weekend ladies xx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Amber, that really is amazing news! I'm so glad that your cycle is sorting itself out! I think that it's very possible that the vitamin is what's making the difference for you. One thing that I read in a fertility book is that most people don't realize how sensitive our bodies are. Being a bit low on a hormone or vitamin can make a big difference to fertility.

Seeing the difference that acupuncture has made in just two months to my cycle, I'm no longer skeptical towards holistic treatments. My cramps have lessened since I started and my luteal phase has increased. It's incredible!

By the way, Amber, I'm 30 (31 next month) and my DH is 29. I do marketing comms (PR) for an energy company out here- I've been in Dubai nearly 6 years, but I'm originally from Calgary, Canada. What about you?

April, I'm so happy to hear that you're ready to start Femara and follicle tracking! That is so exciting!! We're just trying naturally this month so that we can track my cycle for two months without meds. I feel so posative about this too- I'm sure that 2011 will be the year for all of us!! :flower:


----------



## Amber3

I wish I could be as positive as you. I am rather nervous that these surprisingly high progesterone levels in my blood test will make Dr. Philip change his mind about putting me on Femara. My end cycle bleeding has just begun yesterday and I was actually looking forward to starting Femara in about 5 days... But now I have no clue about what will happen. I really just hope that the D-vitamin made the positive change because I do not have the strenght to go on the diet again. It is low clychemic and I was not allowed to eat anything white like rice, potatoes, bread etc.. all meals had to be very stritly measured. It was torture. The diet helps a lot of women get pregnant but ... yeah it was really impossible for me to do it. 
April I wish you all the best with the Femara. It is just so exciting that you get to start now. Yeah hopefully you will have conceived your own baby by August.
My husband is from Leipzig (Germany), I am from Denmark and we live in Austria. He is 33 and I will be 29 this month. 
It is great that the acupuncture is working so well for you J.
Best wishes,
Amber (Waiting impatiently to hear from Dr. Philip but doctors are entitled to weekends too I guess)


----------



## Amber3

Because of my good blood test result I will just betaking a low dose of Femara in this cycle. 3 pills on day 3 of the cycle. Am waiting for 1st cycle day which must really be around the corner because this cycle has already been longer than usual.

I really hope the femara will help (will be on progesterone after peak too)

Wish you all the best.

Amber


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Good luck, Amber! I hope that the Femara works for you! Are they going to be tracking you with ultrasounds to monitor the size of your follicles? 

I've finally got a positive OPK today (I'm doing the OPK alongside the CM tracking to see if it lines up) so hopefully I'll ovulate in the next 24 hours or so. Unfortunately I didn't get much CM this month- I've been getting some lubricative CM but no eggwhite CM. So I used some preseed, hoping that will help.

Take care!!


----------



## Amber3

Hi J

I am not going to have ultrasound scans. What is OPK?
Did you hear about B6 vitamin and cough medicine? It is supposed to help make the CM good. I read about some infertile woman who had tried to conceive for 7 years at least. Then she entered NaPro and they put her on B6 and immediately she became pregnant. All she needed was fertile CM.
I wish you all the best for this cycle.
Amber


----------



## J_in_Dubai

OPK are Ovulation Prediction Kits. They test for an LH surge in your urine, which peaks 24-36 hours before ovulation. Yes, I've heard of using cough syrup so I've been taking Robitusson all week- I hope it helps! And I think I have B6 in my multiple vitamin, but I'll have to check. It's crazy how many things there are to learn about fertility, aren't there? :)


----------



## Amber3

You know, I had more fertile CM this cycle than ever before. Maybe it was the D-vitamin that did it. Are you on D-vitamin too?
As for B6 vitamin you have to take at least 50-100 (mg) for it to help. I was put on 100 (mg) when I first started in NaPRo 2 years ago but then I stopped and stopped taking it... And besides I always had enough CM.

Have a good weekend, I am going on a trip to Germany tomorrow.
Byee
Amber


----------



## J_in_Dubai

I think that I should try taking some vitamin D because I dont seem to have much CM at all. Do you think i should wait to speak to my doc about it, or just go ahead and start taking it? I do have some vitamin D in my multi-vitamin, but I don't think it's enough- just 6 mcg. 

Have a lovely weekend in Germany, Amber! Speak to you when you're back. :)


----------



## Amber3

Hi J and April

I am back from Germany and today is my 3. cycle day so I had to take 3 small Femara pills. That is it! I hope this cycle will be fantastic but I wonder if so few pills will make any real difference.
Well, keep me updated about you too. J I think you can buy som D-vitamin on your own. My doctor did not have me tested for deficiency before putting me on D-vitamin. He just told me to take 2400 IU a day. Which I have been doing now for about a month. And as you know I had more CM than usually and my blood tests came back surprizingly positive and I think that the D-vitamin could have had something to do with that.
Best wishes,
Amber


----------



## april05

Hi Girls, :hi:

Hope you're both keeping well.

Sorry I havent been on in a while. 

I am going for follicle tracking tomorrow with Dr Philip Dwyer in Kells, I wonder when wil I have to start injecting, I am CD 10. Im sure I'll know more tmrw.

Amber sorry you asked before our ages, I am 32 and DH is 39, We're both office Managers. Sometimes my job can be stressful, but lately I've started to calm down a a little. Kay our teacher told me if I dont have to worrry about it today then dont, so that's my new mantra. 

Both myself & DH are on Vitiam D 4 tabs each a day along with 2 Omega 3 each a day, then fertility plus one each, then Im on 4.5mgs of LDN this is my 2nd week on them, still feeling sick but will keep going.

Will log on tmrw evening & keep you posted. 

Night Night xx


----------



## Amber3

I hope your ft will go well. You are on D4 and I am on D3 vitamin. Is there a differnce? I have started taking my D3 again. Now I am feeling just fine about it. I hope you will feel better on the LDN soon too. I have not had any side effects except maybe a bit more waking up around 00-03 am.

All the best,
Amber (CD 4)


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi Amber, I hope you had a good time in Germany. I hope the Femara works for you- I was on it for four cycles and I always had good sized follicles from it. And I hear it has less side effects than Clomid. 

April, that's exciting that you're follicle tracking this month! Is the clinic far from where you live? When I did tracking i had so much trouble coming up with excuses to get out of work!

I'm 5dpo today, so starting tomorrow I'll be trying not to dwell on every little twinge, thinking it might be implantation. :) 

One thing that came up in my charts is that I may have an infection- I hardly ever have dry days, so my practitioner asked me to get a swab and culture done. If I do have an infection, they'll put me on antibiotics to clear it up. Do you think that its possible that something as small as a minor infection could really be the reason for my infertility? It seems crazy that it might be as simple as that! 

Anyway, hope you ladies have a lovely day tomorrow!


----------



## Amber3

I can't really imagine 3 pills will make a difference for me so am rather looking forward to next cycle which will hopefully be with a higher dose.
So why did Femara not work for you... did they give you any reason why that might be? 
I seem to have had an infection that made me start spotting from ovulation onwards. O'Dwyer put us on 3 weeks of antibiotics and now the mid-cycle bleeding has stopped. It might have kept a baby from implanting because of the bleeding. So it does seem, I guess, that an infection can be that little thing which just needs to be fixed.
I wish you all the best and hope you are pregnant.
Amber


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Amber- unfortunately, the doctors don't know why Femara didn't work for us. Or the IUI either! Every single cycle on Femara I produced great follicles and my lining was perfect according to the doc. My DHs SA is above average too, so we've been diagnosed as unexplained infertility. So in a funny way I'm hoping it turns out that I do have an infection- at least that would give us a possible reason for our troubles! Thanks for the positive thoughts! :flower:


----------



## april05

:hi: Ladies,

Amber I am also on Vitiam D3, I take 4 tabs a day x

J I wonder why Femara didnt work for you, I hope that if you do have an infection they will be able to treat it for you. I dont have many dry day's either & dont have an infection I was asked to do a swab too but it came back clear.

Well had my first Follicle tracking done yesterday - my left ovary wasnt very clear he said that if there were any follicles on it they would be clearer, however there was a small follicle on my right ovary but very small, Dr O'Dwyer said that it might be because I was only CD11 so he asked me to come back on Friday. I live in Ashbourne Co Meath & work in Dublin so it took me 1 hr 25 mins from Dublin to get to Kell's. I told my boss that I would need to finish at 4 on Mon, Wed & Friday but that I would come in early & work half hour lunches, he didnt seem to mind cos I mentioned the word Doctor so he didnt ask any questions! Thankfully I dont have to leave early on Wednesday. I'd say Dr O'Flaherty will increase my femara to 7 on CD3 if the follicle hasnt grown much. I must contact my teacher Kay to see if I still go ahead & inject!

Hope you're both keeping well.

xx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi April, that's good that your boss is being so understanding! Don't worry too much if your follicles are small at this stage- every time I did it, the doctor would look concerned about the size until around CD 14 or 15 when they would look really good. I think CD 11 is still a bit early for big follicles, they only check so early because a few women respond very early to Femara. 

I'm still waiting for my test results about the infection...after so many months of being 'unexplained', I just want an answer! But my Napro teacher told me that around 40% of couples they see with infertility come in as unexplained and by six months, all but 5% of them have a diagnosis. So I'm feeling hopeful that we'll figure it out!


----------



## Amber3

April. How many femara pills do you have to take in all and on which days? I was just put on only 3 pills on day 3 and because of that I am afraid that this cycle will be a waste of time.

I have been told that nothing needs to be wrong even if you don't ever have dry days. I continue not to have any dry days althought my infection seemingly has been cured.

I wish you all the best with the follicle.
Amber


----------



## april05

:hi:

Amber I take 5 on CD3, I'd say they'll increas them for nxt month!

Going for another tracking this evening hopefully its grown. I am feeling a little low about it to be honest I thought it would happen straight away, but now I think it will take a few months to get the meds right xx

Girls I am going to send you both a private message.

Hope you're both keeping well

xx


----------



## Rowan75

sounds interesting...is the charting different to normal BBT and symptom charting?


----------



## Amber3

Dear April

Oh so you did not get much more Femara than me. I hope that your follicle has really grown tonight. Are you abstaining on the fertile days until you get a good cycle or are you just trying every cycle?
Wish you all the best and lots of optimism and hope
Amber


----------



## Amber3

Rowan
Yes it is. You can read more about it on:
www.fertilitycare.eu
and
www.naprotechnology.com


----------



## april05

Hi Amber,

Na it didnt grow at all, so the femara didnt work this cycle - I've to phone Galway on Monday Im sure they'll increase the femara, well I hope they will.

I'm not too uspet about it as they couldnt find my left ovary at the last 2 scans but he found it tonight and there are follicles on it but they're just too small. Also I was speaking with my teacher this evening, she said I've to stick to my diet as I am alergic to cow's milk, yeast, & lots of other things, but I love BREAD & CHOCOLATE....I cant have anymore of those now!!

How are you doing? Have you started any meds yet?

Any plans for your weekend? I am taking my nephew & my friends daughter they're both 3 to the cinema in the morning, looking forward to spending time with them. 

Have a great weekend xx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi girls, sorry I disappeared for a few days. AF arrived and ruined my weekend. :cry: This was a rough month because it's my birthday in two weeks.

But I'm feeling better today. We had a session with our teacher and she told me that I'm not producing enough CM, even though I was taking Robitusson last cycle. I know it sounds odd to be happy to hear that something is wrong, but I've been 'unexplained' for so long that it's just exciting to have a potential reason for everything. 

We don't have an appointment with the Napro doc till April 16th, but I went to the store today and got D3, B6 and chasteberry. I hope it helps!

April, I'm sorry to hear about your follicles, I hope they respond better next month!

Did you girls do anything nice the weekend? April, what movie did you see?


----------



## Amber3

J I am sorry to hear about your dissapointment. But yes, it is great that they can find a reason why it was not working so that you know what to try next. I know how you feel about the birthday too. I have my 29th birthday coming up in 2 days and I started out trying at 25. It is tough seeing how the years fly by.
April I am also on Femara but since I don't get any follicle tracking I have no idea what is gong on. I haven't felt anything. How much did you pay for that allergy test?

But somehow I am feeling hopeful:)

I wish you girls all the best and will keep you in my prayers.
A:flower:


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies :hi:

I hope you are both well today.

Ah J sorry to hear af came & ruined your weekend, I hope that you get ur cm sorted out soon too. What is Chasteberry for?

Amber, the test cost £100 sterling - I was asked to do it by my teacher, I really need to stick to it!! If you use OPK's that will tell you if you've ovulated or not which is as good as Follicle tracking.

Well I phoned Galway this morning & spoke with Dr OFlahery who then had a chat with Dr Boyle & she phoned me back, they are going to increase my femara from 5 tabs on CD3 to 12 tabs, yes 12!! Also she is giving me another tablet that they normally give PCOS patience even though I havent got PCOS she said it could help as I am over weight. I am delighted with the quick response, Dr OF is just lovely, she also asked was I sticking to my food print, so I think its time now that I cut out Chocolate for good!!!


Its a beautiful evening here, I cant wait to finish up work today!

Any plans for your evenings? I am going to chill out & catch up on some TV xx


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## april05

Oh J we went to see Gnomeo & Juilette, it was very good, the kiddies enjoyed it.

What Napro Dr will you be seeing J?

x


----------



## Amber3

Hi Girls

April. What PCO medication is that and what does it do? The reason why I am interested is that I have been doing a special diet for PCO-girls and that seemed to help A LOT. But I could not stick to the diet which is meant to keep the blood sugar down. Now I am wondering if the blood sugar is kept down by your medicine. Does it have something to do with blood sugar or insulin?
A


----------



## april05

Hi Amber,

I can't remember the name of it, but Dr O'F is sending a prescription in the post this evening I should it it tmrw so I will let you know the name of it then, yes that's what it does helps your blood sugars, I have to take them graduatly, 1 at my evening meal for 1 week, then on the 2nd week I take 2 one with lunch one with dinner, then the 3rd week, breakfast, lunch & dinner! Hopefully they'll work.

Can you have follicle tracking? When do you meet with your Dr again?

xxx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

April, I'm not sure what the name of our doc will be- the clinic is sending me details in the post. Chasteberry (vitix) is meant to regulate the menstrual cycle. 

Amber- I feel guilty for complaining about how long I've been trying when you've been trying so much longer! :blush: I'm so impressed at how positive and patient you are! 

By the way, girls, I spoke to my dad today about TTC and found out that it took my parents three years to have me! My dad was really sweet about it, he said that he knows that it will happen eventually and that he's looking forward to being a grandpa. I started crying a bit, but I feel so much better knowing that they were in the same position and ended up having three kids! They didn't have any diagnosed problems either, so maybe I have the same type of problem as my mom. Anyway, just wanted to share! :)


----------



## april05

Hi J,
That's great that you found that out about your parents I bet it made you feel a little more "normal"....

I just read over on the other site that one of the girls is pregnant, I am so happy for her. I am so positive too girls, our turn will come, I can just feel it - stay positive girlies xx


----------



## Amber3

J. I just want to warn you that I don't think you should use Vitex while in treatment with NaProTechnology. The reason is that Vitex is really quite a powerful herb that should not be mixed with other medicine and when I first started NaPro years ago I was on it and was told to come of it so that my charts would really reveal my symptoms and not the influence of Vitex. it is nice to hear about your parents' succes story. It seems you have a good relationship:) Don't feel guilty about me. It has been a long struggle but hopefully it will be over soon.
April. I think it is called Metformin. At least where I am from. I was just wondering if it would be something for me since I really think I am insulin resistant although I do not have PCO. I have also decided to really try to eat a bit better and start exercisisng since that can have a big effect on blood sugar/insulin:) I have also started praying more and with confidence. Don't know if you girls are believers but I am and just read an awesome book about infertile women who prayed and had all the babies they wanted. 
It really made my hope soar the last few days :happydance: 
I have an appointment over skype in about a month whit dr. Philip O'Dwyer

Wish you lots of hope 
Amber


----------



## april05

Hi Amber,

No its not metaformin, it sound like glucozade or something like that. When I get the prescription tmrw I will let you know.

How long are you on the napro programme?


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi Amber, I hadn't heard that about Vitix! I'll stop taking it then (I only took 1 dose), since I don't want it to affect my chart. Thanks for letting me know! 

What is the book you are reading right now? I read a book called Hannah's Hope which was beautiful and very inspiring. I go through phases where I pray a lot and then sometimes I can't bring myself to do it. Lately I've been feeling very far from God- it's just so hard to believe that He could listen to my prayers but still say no. Nothing has ever tested my faith like this before; it's humbling to realize how little faith I actually have. But I think I need to keep trying to pray and asking for faith. And I need to focus on blessings in my life- you are right that I have a good relationship with my parents which I'm very thankful for.

April- that's so lovely that one of the girls on the other forum is pregnant!! I love hearing success stories! How long had she been trying? 

Oh, and I think you may be on Glucophage- it's another brand of Metformin. I was on it for a few weeks but it made me really ill- I hope it works better for you!


----------



## Amber3

I am really grateful for your honesty. The book I am reading is called Supernatural Childbirth by Jackie Mize. It is short and cheap, you can get it on amazon. I am actually reading it for the 3rd time. I never read a book twice but this book I need to read again and again. I do not know how to explain but somehow this book has impressed me so deeply and I have felt so joyful and close to the Lord since I read it. The Bible came alive to me as it hasn't been since I became a christian 7 years ago. I have been so challenged by this book and I want to experience what they experienced. If you buy the book and read it but don't agree with it please do not let me know because I am trying to build up my faith which is also fragile.

God bless
Amber


----------



## april05

Hi Girls,

Yes J that sounds like it alright. I am looking forward to starting it. I'm very excited & positive girls...

I try to have faith & I do pray but dont go to church, DH said maybe we should go to Mass every week so we'll see maybe we will. Like you J I do sometimes wonder how could he listen to our prayers & not do anything, or I sometimes say why did he let me get pregnant then take it from me :(

I hope you're both having a good day! 

xx


----------



## april05

Hi Girls,

How are you both keeping?

Yes J it was metformin, I started it on Wednesday so lets hope it works wonders!

I am a little emotional as its Mothers day here tmrw & Im sad cos Im not a mother yet, poor hubby has been great as I keep crying! We're going out tonight to a party Im looking forward to that I hope it takes my mind off things!

We started out post peak injections on Wednesday, It wasnt too bad I have to say!

Hope all is well with you both & that you're having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi April! :wave:

I'm sorry you're having a rough day...it's really hard to stay positive on days like this, because it's full of reminders of what we don't have yet. I think it must be worse in the UK- it's not such a big day out here, so I haven't heard much about it. 

That's so exciting that you've started your injections...how long till you can test?? You have to keep us posted! I'm on CD 9, still not seeing much CM despite the vitamins. Do you think they will take a few months to kick in? 

I hope you and your hubby have a great night tonight! :flower: Here's hoping we can all celebrate mother's day next year!


----------



## Amber3

Dear J and April

How are you two holding up? I am sorry that I have not written here for a while. I had such a good feeling about my cycle this month that I just wanted to think only positive thoughts and stay away from this infertility forum. Well I had my blood tests some days ago and they really were super super super perfect. So dr. O'Dwyer wants me to do the exact same treatment next cycle.
Anyways tomorrow morning is my test day but since I bought a test yesterday of course I could not control myself and so I took it this morning. Gosh was I dissapointed when it looked just as they usually do. ONE LINE:( I have just prayed so much and felt so positive. I even picked up a sweet little peace of baby clothes (which I never do!) about a week ago, because of my new hope. I know that you girls might think I should really just be super happy because my hormones are doing so well but I am just feeling low today. Even if everything looks almost perfect how can I be happy when the baby still did not arrive. A part of me knows that I should just keep praying and hoping and maybe next cycle will really be the cycle... but I am taking today off and just letting myself feel sad and eating chocolate.
I hope you are both good and optimistic.
Amber


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi Amber, :hugs:

I'm sorry that you didn't get good news today. Its so much harder to get negative results when everything seems to working as it should, especially when you had such high hopes for this cycle. I hope that you get a wonderful surprise when you test tomorrow, but if not, then it's ok to be sad. Sometimes you need to grieve the situation you are in. Take care of yourself! :flower:

I'm having a funny sort of day- I feel very up and down emotionally. It's my birthday and I actually was feeling ok about it until I got messages from TWO people I know saying that they had each had beautiful babies today. It kind of feels like the universe is testing me- I haven't heard a birth announcement in two months and now two on my birthday?? Sigh. 

Anyway, at least I ovulated yesterday and my CM is much better this month, i think because of the vitamin B. 

Hope both you ladies have a good week- I'm praying for you both!


----------



## Amber3

Dear J HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I hope you have had a good evening:)

Thank you for your support and prayers. I am not going to test again tomorrow. I cried but now I am (a lot:) better. I went to a chapel which we have here and read the Bible. Gosh I became so happy. There are so many wonderful promises in the Bible for women like us. It says that the infertile woman will be a happy mother of children and a bunch of other things. I believe that God's word must be fulfilled because this book that I just read about some infertile couples who ended up having all the children they desired, they read the Bible and believed these promises. And because they believed they received. It is an amazing book that really inspired my faith life:) And I've prayed so much and as I said, my blood result was really very very good this time. So there is every reason to hope:)
I am so happy to hear that your symptoms are also getting better. Especially about the CM. Maybe that is really all that needs to be improved;) I hope we will all go to the pregnancy forum soon.
I wish you all God's blessing for your new year.
Amber


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies,

Happy Birthday J, sorry to hear that you were emotional on your birthday xx Delighted to hear your CM is getting better xx

Amber I hope this cycle is your cycle & that you get pregnant. I have some baby clothes too & cant wait to use them xxx

We've book Lanzorate for 1st of May for a week, my parents have an apartment over there so we got cheap flights & thought we may aswell. 

Had another meeting with our teacher on Saturday, really enjoyed it, we learn something new everytime. She told us we can start trying if we like, so happy days! Waiting on AF to arrive so we can start! I will also need to get my p+7 bloods done while I am in Lanzorate, so I rang the hospital over there & I've to send them a fax in Spanish explaining what I want & it should be no problem (well except I cant speak spanish!!) I've a friend at work who is spanish so might ask for his help.

Well girls my SIL had her baby on Thursday, Dh is now the only family member without kiddies! I dropped him out for a few drinks with is bother on Friday nigh to celebrate t & I cried the whole way home I was heartbroken that it wasnt us that had the baby, couldnt even look at hubby when I collected him from the pub I went straight to bed, but told him the nxt day, he said I wasnt to be blaming myself & that we're in this together & he loves me more than anything in the world & that'll we'll have our babies soon (ahhh he's just the bestest) So when we were told we could start trying we were delight. Had a lovely chilled out day in the sushine with DH, I was chilling in the hammock reading it was just gorgeous. 

Oh DH is going to be the Baby's godfather so he is just over the moon.

I hope you're both keeping well.

xxxx


----------



## Amber3

Wow, it is great that you've got green light. Is your cycle already perfect with perfect hormone results, since you are allowed to try?
I so understand how you felt with the arrival of the new baby. In my husband's family, he has 5 siblings, every one have children. They have been having so many beautiful babies since I met him. The last few years they have at least had 6 while I was struggling. 
But now I have hope for the future :coffee:

I wish you all the best girls,
Amber


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi ladies! How are you both doing? Any plans for Easter? I''m looking through my cookbooks trying to decide what to make for lunch on saturday- my in-laws are coming over. I was debating between a raspberry meringue and a deep dark chocolate cake....but then I deccided that I'm going to make both! :lol:

April, your day in the hammock sounds so nice and your hubby sounds amazing! What a blessing to have such a supportive partner in life! Has your next cycle started yet?

Amber, how are you doing? I know that you were so sad last cycle when your chart looked so good, but hopefully this month it will work out for you! How is this cycle looking?

We had an appointment with our Napro doctor, Dr. Tham, the other day. She is very nice and spent a lot of time with us. Looking at my chart, she thinks that it indicates that I have a hormonal imbalance that needs to get sorted out, so for the next month I'm going to be a blood bank! I'll be having my blood taken every day or two and I"m also going for a bunch of ultrasounds so that we can track the development of my follicles. Of course, I'm hoping that I won't have to do any of those thing because I'm 10 DPO today and I'm hoping for a BP....but I haven't had any symptoms, so I'm not feeling too hopeful. :sad1:

Anyway, I hope you both have a good week leading up to Easter- take care and good luck with this cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies, :wave:

How are you both keeping?

Oh J your cakes sound fab, did you make them both? I must get the receipe off you! I love both of those heh. :munch:

That&#8217;s great your appointment went so well, the Follicle tracking is no bother at all, I am having one done tmrw, its an internal ultra sound so just relax. :hugs:

Amber how are you doing this cycle? :hugs:

I am very positive about this cycle, I took my new dosage of Famera 12 tablets on day 3, at our last meeting with our teacher she told us to take our HCG trigger 20,000 on the 4th or 5th day of 10, K or L so that was yesterday we took it & we have Follicle tracking tmrw morning in Kell&#8217;s with Dr O&#8217;Dwyer at 8am. We did have a positive on an OPK but I still find it hard to believe as I haven&#8217;t ovulated in months maybe years! Im so excited & really hope we get out BFP really soon. 

We are off to Lanzorate on Sunday for a week to just relax and chill out, I will have to get p +7 bloods done while there so my friend booked me into a private clinic there as he is Spanish & could speak the lingo! LOL They will only cost &#8364;38 in total & we will have the results on the same day.

My new nephew is the image of DH, so that was very hard seeing him &#8211; I cant wait for my own now.

I wish you all the best of luck this cycle, J good luck with all the bloods xxxx


J you are right we are so lucky to have such wonderful partners and they're so lucky to have us x :happydance:



:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies, 

How are you both doing?

Well had FT this morning CD16, he couldn&#8217;t find my left ovary (sooo annoying & sooo sore!!) he did find my right ovary and said there were small follicles on it maybe 1cm. I explained to him that I had taken my trigger on Monday night & he said he wouldn&#8217;t know if a follicle had ruptured or not. I phoned Galway as I was waiting on a letter from them (taking my meds abroad) spoke to the receptionist & she said that normally they tell patients not to have follicle tracking around Easter time as some clinics are closed on Good Friday & Easter Monday , she said she would speak to Dr O'F & see if she wants me to go back on Friday for another scan. Arrrggggggggg.

Dr O'F called me back, she said not to have another scan & to still get my p+7 bloods done that will tell if I ov'd or not. She is also going to up my famera from 12 to 16 - I get my scans done in Kells Co Meath so she said to go back there nxt month for more scans, I am due to go back to see Dr O'F on 2nd of June (DH Bday!) she said we will keep in touch before then that I might not have to see her then we could push it back a month or two. I feel much happier now, Dr O'F is just lovely & Im very impressed with the support & the phone calls :o)


I guess we&#8217;ll just have to wait for p+7 bloods in sunny lanzorate 

I hope you're both keeping well & doing well on the programme xxx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hello April,

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling positive this cycle, although it's a shame that the doctor couldn't confirm if you ovulated or not this cycle! I hope you're enjoying the sunshine in Lanzorate- you must be there there by now, right? Did you manage to watch the Royal Wedding where you were? We watched it here in Dubai, and even ordered fish n' chips in honour of the occasion! Yum! It was so nice to watch it, although I think TTC has certainly changed my outlook on things...a year ago I would have thought it was so sweet that everyone kept talking about how Kate will make a great mother. Instead, I just kept thinking, 'I hope that she doesn't have a problem TTC!' Could you imagine the pressure on her if she had troubles? It would really be awful.

I went for my first follicle tracking today, which showed that I have a little follicle growing- it's about 12 mm right now. I usually ovulate on Day 16 and today was Day 11, so the doctor thinks that I'm on track. But the doctor also found something odd on my uterus...a medium-sized polyp! 

I'm a bit frustrated that no one has picked up on this before...I must have had about 20 ultrasounds over the past year and every time they say that my uterus looks fine. But the doctor went and looked in my file and saw that the polyp was there in the old scans too...it was a bit smaller, but no one had picked up on it. :growlmad:

So I'm not really sure what to think now. Could this be my diagnosis?? My doctor said that a polyp can sometimes act like a coil IUD, preventing implantation, which would explain why the IUI I did in December didn't work. But then I was reading about polyps online and there's a lot of debate about whether or not they cause infertility. Some doctors say that there is no evidence that polyps cause implantation problems. Hence the confusion! 

Anyway, I'll be going in for another scan tomorrow. The doctor here thinks that doing so many scans is overkill and unneccesary, but since my Napro doctor wants me to do it, I'm going ahead with all the scans. There must be a reason why they want daily scans for the Napro system, so I told my doctor here that I want to do it anyway.

I hope that things are going well with you, April- let me know how you're doing and whether you ovulated!

Amber, how are you doing, hun? Are you still on the Napro system? 

Take care ladies! :flower:


----------



## Amber3

I hope you are both doing well. I haven't been on for a while because I am trying not too focus on problems but solutions nowadays. I have my period but before that I had a very good cycle:) No mid-cycle spotting and fine hormone levels. 
I'll keep you updated of course.
Best wishes
Amber


----------



## FloridaChica

Hi Ladies,

I saw this thread and wanted to join in the discussion. I am new to NaPro. I have completed my introductory session and have a followup next week. I have a visiting doctor in my area every other month. I will not be able to see her until August. I was wondering if anyone had information on the success of NaPro? My regular doctor did not want to do any testing because of my age (34). She told me to see a RE and discuss IVF. DH and I decided to try NaPro instead. Any advice or information you have is appreciated.


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
Well I know that NaProTechnology has better succes rates than IVF and will give you more answers. Plus it is cheaper. I guess I can also say that the girls obn this forum generally are doing good in this treatment and experience improvements in our fertility.
So welcome o the forum and all the best wishes
Amber


----------



## princesstrio

Hi Ladies,

Im new to this forum but would like to join in on your discussion.
Iv just turned 39and DH is 38, weve been TCC for 3 tears now, sorry meant to say years, but typed tears instead, appropriate I feel.
I started charting on march 5th and have an apt to see Dr Phil Boyle in Galway on July 1st, Living in Galway so v handy. Im taking Vit D3 400 mcgs daily, Omega 3 and 1000 mgs vit C, and also pregnacare. I got off to a very shakey start with the charting because my Napro instructor could only see me very infrequently, evey 6 to 8 wks and iv recently changed to another lady who can see me whenever i like, they say you need to see someone evey 2 wks.
Im trying to get as much done before I actually go and see Dr Boyle and I will have my 2 sets of bloods done by then and hopefully have a couple of months of Good quality charting done.
My Question is, have you all done the cambridge nutritional test? I was gong to do it and then I see its £100 which is fine but maybe I should wait until I see Dr Phil Boyle to see if he thinks I need it, gut instinct tells me to just do it and then he will have more info when I get to the apt. Also can anyone tell me about vit B6 for enhacing CM? Should i use it? Im having acupuncture and my acupuncturist who specailaizes in fertilty says to have 2 treatments a month, on, or near day 3 and day 7 of the cycle. does this sound right to you guys. Finding the whole thing a bit expensive, acupuncture costing E90 a month and Instructor is E100 a month for 2 sessions, and then there is the cost of all the supplements for me and DH also, i know its way cheaper than ivf but i cant afford that anyway so not an option for me.

Any info would be greatly appreciated. XX











e100 a month if you see her twicw and then all the supplements


----------



## moulin rouge

Hi Princettio,
I know how you feel with the cost etc, it does add up. I had an appointment with Dr Boyle in April and just started the Napro in Feb. I do find that with all of the supplements and the medication and the visits to the Napro Teacher, the cost adds up BUT don't forget that the Napro Teacher visits are only temp and once you are confident with your tracking, you'll only have to see her every few months. When i visited dr boyle he put me on Omega 3 -1000mg, Vit D x 2000, folic acid and the fertility drug Femera with a daily low dose of Naltraxone. He also encouraged me to do the Cambridge Nutr Test and I did it. Not sure whether it's beneficial or not but i would do it if i were you. Dr. Boyle wouldn't recommend it otherwise i'd imagine. I got the results for that test about 3 wks ago (intolerance towards milk & yeast) but haven't actively given up the milk or yeast yet but will ask dr boyle at our next app in July if i should. I now find that the monthly cost of the drugs is approx 120euro (get the drugs payment card) plus the cost of the vitamins which isn't too bad. Ps, i am 37 and after trying iui's etc in the galway fertility clinic i definitely find that the napro route is much easier to manage cost wise. Hopefully there will be results at the end of the journey. Best of luck with the appointment & keep us posted :flower:


----------



## princesstrio

Hello Moulin Rouge,

Thanks for your reply. Thats great advice about the Drug treatment card , how do you go about applying for one of those and are the vitamins included or just prescripion meds? Are you using Quinns Pharmacy in Gort, they are posting me out my VitD and omega 3 for free which is a great service.

I did do the foodplus 40 test just yesterday and am awaiting the results. I will make an effort to avoid whatever comes back as my intolerances as I have to maximise my chances as im now 39.I went to a conference here in Galway with Dr Marion Glenville speaking, she is a nutritional doctor specialising in fertility and nutrition, she has several books out, and the fertility one is defo worth a look. As she advises Iv cut out caffene and also take Vit cit 1000 mgs daily in 2 doses of 500mgs( you can only store it in small volumes) as does the hubby, She advises buying organic whenever poss, (more cost) and avoiding storing food in plastic as they disturb hormones in the body. No microwaving of food if poss,and no alcohol, which i find hard as I love my red wine.

Apparently Dr Boyle is only beginning to delve into the realms of fertility and nutrition and will admit his lack of expertise in this area while marion Glenville has made this her area. she is not a medical doctor though.

Iv also been told that it is important for you to have your teeth cleaned regularly to avoid plaque build up as your body produces antibodies to plaque also.

Cant wailt for july 1st though and ill keep you all posted. I have a list of questions as long as my arm to ask him. Good luck and hope to hear news of a BFP from you soon, Thanks again for your response. xxp


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi Girls i just said id pop in to see how your all getting on im 26 weeks now and still on pogestrone Dr Boyle says that i will be on it til 36 weeks i hope that ye are all keeping well dont give up hope it will happen when you least expect it looking forward to seeing who gets the next:bfp::dust:


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I havent been online in a while. 

Hope you're all keeping well.

I am keeping great. Dr O'F increased my femara to 12 on CD3 & 12 on CD4, I am also on 5mg Prednisolone daily & Glucophage 3 x 850mg daily. We had FT done this month on CD14, 17 & today 19 and the doc confirmed that I ovulated, I had a 19mm Follicle on Friday & it grew to 27mm on Monday then I ovulated on Tuesday, we are both over the moon as I havent ovulated in years. I am so happy with Napro they are just fantastic, the telephone support after each monthly blood results is brilliant & they are in constant contact.

I wish you all the best of luck & hope you're all doing well on the programme xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moulin rouge

Hi April05, that's FANTASTIC news. Are you allowed to try yet? You must be really excited. I'm only on 5 Femera but have appointment tomorrow with Dr Boyle. I'm hoping that he will review this because my hormone levels are not really responding at all. Getting a bit frustrated but trying to be patient. I'm having such a hard time trying to find cm... the blood tests are also quite annoying because my doctors clinic close for the week end and for some strange reason my P+7 seems to be nearly always falling on the weekend... Anyway can't wait for tomorrow so heading off now for some good quality zzz's. Keep in touch xxx


----------



## april05

Hi Moulin Rouge

Hope you're appointment went well with Dr B. :hugs:
Lots of people are on a different dose of Femera, how do you find it? I get terrible headaches but I am on a lot of meds so it could be just a combination. They say femera can dry up CM which is annoying! I dont have a problem with CM thankfully. Dr O'F hadnt said not to too, so we have been trying, I couldnt waste an egg :haha: 

Princesstro, hope all is well with you too. Yes the costs each month can add up, IVF would never be on the cards for us we just couldnt afford it. I havent ovulated for years, then had FT done in March & April & still no ovulation so this month when I saw the huge Follie on the screen I thought all the nights sitting in watching our money for meds, or FT or teacher visits was worth it seeing that the meds are working. Please god things will work out for you soon it would be nice to see some more BFP here. :hugs:

Littlebopeep, how are you keeping? I hope all is well with you. Did you find out the sex of the baby. :flower:

AFM I am on the TWW now & feeling really positive the only problem is I am injecting a lot of pregnyl each month & that can give you pregnancy hormones :wacko: 

I wish you all the very best of luck, I will pop on as much as I can to keep ye updated.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rome123in

Hi All,

I am new to napro. Met Dr Boyle in May. He is treating me across 2 continents - I am in Asia. So I mostly rely on email . I got my first peak +7 blood test. Progestrone is 16.0 and ostrodial is 59.41 would anybody know if that is a good or bad result. Havent got a chance to talk to Dr.boyle. After seeing my results over email he increased my Femara dose from 5 to 8 tabs to be taken all at one go on day 3 of bleeding.

I am 39 and really nervous and we want a baby so badly :( May the good Lord hear the longing our our heart and bless everyone here with a bundle of joy.

Napro is not practiced in Asia , so i am pretty much alone here. i had the chance to visit Ireland and meet Dr. Boyle and start my treatment. Any comments, suggestions , thoughts will be welcoming.


----------



## Sparkysgirl82

Hi Guys, 

Been following NaPro for about 10 weeks now... and am SO lucky that Dr Lamont brought it to Perth (Australia)! After 6 years ttc and being rejected by IVF clinics because of my weight, they are actually helping! They are actually TESTING me and are starting to piece together our issues. I've had really bad/irregular cycles for years, and this month is my FIRST EVER 'proper' cycle! I am so excited! I've just added a Naturopath as well and between the two of them, they are determined to make it happen for us. Which is good consdering they discovered I have a low egg reserve. So, hopefully that's a positive start and after years of thinking it will never happen, we have hope. I have more faith in this system than in IVF! Keep ya posted! Hope you are all going well and get your BFP's VERY soon !


----------



## Sparkysgirl82

How has other people gone with NaPro? Any other good news? (I sooooo hope for good news it helps me have hope!)


----------



## littlebopeep

april05 said:


> Hi Moulin Rouge
> 
> Hope you're appointment went well with Dr B. :hugs:
> Lots of people are on a different dose of Femera, how do you find it? I get terrible headaches but I am on a lot of meds so it could be just a combination. They say femera can dry up CM which is annoying! I dont have a problem with CM thankfully. Dr O'F hadnt said not to too, so we have been trying, I couldnt waste an egg :haha:
> 
> Princesstro, hope all is well with you too. Yes the costs each month can add up, IVF would never be on the cards for us we just couldnt afford it. I havent ovulated for years, then had FT done in March & April & still no ovulation so this month when I saw the huge Follie on the screen I thought all the nights sitting in watching our money for meds, or FT or teacher visits was worth it seeing that the meds are working. Please god things will work out for you soon it would be nice to see some more BFP here. :hugs:
> 
> Littlebopeep, how are you keeping? I hope all is well with you. Did you find out the sex of the baby. :flower:
> 
> AFM I am on the TWW now & feeling really positive the only problem is I am injecting a lot of pregnyl each month & that can give you pregnancy hormones :wacko:
> 
> I wish you all the very best of luck, I will pop on as much as I can to keep ye updated.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi April. im 31 weeks today ive been diagnosed with placent previa so have to go in at 35 weeks and will be delivered by c section at 39 weeks have a nice bump now getting excited, i havnt found out the sex but have a feeling its a boy after everything we`ve been through im going to keep the sex a suprise! I have a feeling that you may be joining me soon wow your follicles are huge!!!!! Good luck girls keep me posted xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## cooch

I have my first appointment with Dr B in Dublin at the start of August. Just wondering if anyone else has/had really light periods and low progesterone and whether or not treatment helped things? 

I'm 32 so I'm really hoping this can get fixed. My periods have not been great since coming off the pill. My body doesn't seem to have been able to control the hormones itself. I'm also starting acupuncture in August. From what I know already it looks like I ovulate, but this is by NHS levels, day 21 progesterone was actually only 36.8.

I would really appreciate you sharing your stories and if any of you have similar symptoms. Thanks


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies, :hi:

Sorry I havent been on in a while.

How are you all keeping?

I've just had allergic reaction to my HCG injections so Galway have put me on an antibitoc, hopefully that will help. We have our nxt apppointment with Dr O'F on 26th of August, really looking forward to it.

I am just finding the process a little long but I know I have to have in there till they get the treatment just right.

Cooch how did your appointment with Dr B go? I believe he is a lovely man. I suffer from Low Prog & was not ovulating, but with the help of napro I ovulated last month for the first time in years. My Prog was still only 33.5 but I had Follicle Tracking done which showed I ovulated. 

I have found another forum https://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=184668&start=1995 the girls here are fantastic and have great advise.

I hope you're all enjoying the programme & that you all get your BFP really soon.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
I also have had low progesterone but with Femara (very low dose) and Cyclogest my progesterone values on Peak +7 has been very good.
My chart still looks ugly though.. Don´t know if they will ever solve that.
A :/


----------



## cooch

Hi ladies, I felt the appointment with doc B was a bit depressing to start with. I suppose he was just making us aware that sometimes no matter what you try, it doesn't work. But, after we went through symptoms and my chart and bloods, he was a lot more optimistic, the scan showed all clear too. My second blood test at day 21 showed progesterone 56.9 and oestradiol at 919. I don't think this seems too bad but I don't have a lot of bleeding with my cycle and I think this is one of the main things we need to fix.

I have been given Femara on day 3 (4 tabs), HCG day 14 and I am taking LDN every night. He said to try and get the follicle tracking booked for Sep which will be our second month on meds and maybe we can start trying in October. I imagine this is if everything works but do you think trying Oct sounds good?? Oh, I have also to cut out wheat and dairy 80% of the time so I am trying my best to cut it out all the time that way of I slip up it isn't so bad. Baby dust xx


----------



## luji_liu

Hi J_in_Dubai!
I read that you started doing the naprotechnology from Dubai over the internet. Would it be possible to send me the details?
I'm also in Dubai and TTC for over a year.
Thanks!


----------



## Titi

Hi! I have been ltttc #1 going on 3 years. Am interested in this as I am Catholic and IVF not an option-I've heard Napro is a great alternative but know nothing about it!


----------



## Amber3

Titi
Take a look at this link:
www.fertilitycare.eu and click on the little film. There is a lot of information on the internet about NaPro and certainly it is one of the best treatments there are:)
Good luck
Amber


----------



## Titi

aw Thanks Amber-
It looks like the nearest doctor is about a 1.5 hour drive from me. : (


----------



## Amber3

Dear Titi
I live in Austria and my NaPro- doctor is in Ireland....
You rarely need to see the doctor in person but can talk on the phone. Most things can be done long distance. I really recommend it. 
Best wishes
A


----------



## Titi

oh great!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## april05

Hey Girls, :hi: 

how are you all doing?? 

I got my latest P+7 bloods back today P 102.2 & E 613 :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Galway said they were great & to stay on the same meds as last month. We have our appointment with Dr O'F on Friday, really looking forward to seeing what she has to say.



:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## april05

Welcome Titi,

I have a 2.5 hour drive to my napro Doctor, myself & DH normally stay over when we have an appointment, its our little treat to ourselves cos this TTC business can be very hard at times so its nice to have a little treat.

Good luck

xxxx


----------



## Titi

Thanks April,
I guess I'm encouraged that not everyone doing Napro has easy accessibility to it and still reccomends it. How long have you been ttc for? Is this #1? This ttc business is hard. DH and I went on an NTNP break since Jan 11 just for our sanity (and to try out the "relax it will happen approach-hah!)......but it's time to get moving....I'm 36 in Nov.


----------



## april05

Titi - have you decided to try Napro? If you do good luck on your journey. I have to say I find them fantastic. I started out with progestrone levels of 2.2 now they are 102.2 which is fantastic!! I am over the moon & would recommend them to anyone xx

I'll be 33 in Nov, what date is your birthday mine is 27th


Good luck xxxx


----------



## Titi

Wow we are close in birthday! My bday is the 30th, I'll be 36 :cry:

I'm still deciding what my next plan of action is........We've had quite a bit of testing done and then only thing the doctors could find wrong with either one of us is DH's motility (49%). His count was 45 mil. so I was hoping this would just slow us down, but it seems to be a MAJOR hurdle. And he's only had the one SA so who knows-it could even be worse than that.

We ttc'd pretty hard core (temping, opk, "tricks" etc.) for the first year and then in the beginning of the second year I had an hsg followed by 3 rounds of clomid and one round of Femera. When that didn't work we tried NTNP break (the "relax approach-ha!) so far for about 9 months. I think our next step might be to try 3 rounds of IUI......I have heard it is very good for mf issues and we have a local dr. we already had an apt lined up with but cancelled. 

I'm not open to IVF-it's against our religion-so I am happy to know about Napro which is totally promoted by our religion so if the IUI doesn't work I think that is when we'll give that a go!

What are some of the things you "learn" in Napro-??

Oh and also congrats on the weight loss! What an amazing accomplishment!!!!!!!!


----------



## april05

:hi: Girls,

Hope you're all keeping well. Our appointment with Dr O'F went really well on Friday. We got our :bfp: on Thursday! We are nervous & excited at the same time. Dr O'F gave my cycolgest which is a progestrone support to help things along. Yesterday I got some BB so I am on bed rest for a day or two. We still dont think its real!! I've to get my bloods done tmrw & then again on Thursday, then weekly after that.

I will keep in touch to see how you are all doing & to let you know how Im getting on, its still very early stages & we already had one MC so lets hope this bean sticks xx

Good luck to you all

xxx:dust:


----------



## cooch

April, how long was it from starting Napro to BFP? Need some inspiration- a bit down. As you know I only started my meds in Aug and my hormones weren't that bad to start with but I just feel totally helpless


----------



## Amber3

Wow congratulations. I hope it sticks.
I guess it is my turn next seeing that everyone who was on this thread when I joined has now had their two lines. 
Best wishes Amber:thumbup:


----------



## monni

*Newbie!!*

Hi girls. I hope you don't mind if I join you? I have been TTC for 1 year now, since I got married. I have had problems with my cycles since I was about 15ish. Basically the problem is there are no cycles!! I have been diagnosed within the last year with Hypothalamic Amenorrhea. The only problem is, HA usually occurs in girls who have ED's, exercise to the extreme or are highly stressed. I am none of these so I have decided I am going to go down the NAPRO route. I joined the waiting list for Dr Boyle two weeks ago.

I was part of another forum, it was an HA one. But I just feel that I am so different from the girls on it as they know what has caused their problems.

I really hope to get somewhere with the NAPRO. I can see that most recently April has had success. Huge congratulations April!

Looking forward to joining the gang girls 

Mon xx


----------



## april05

Hi all,

Just to give you an update. My hcg levels dropped last week & Dr B confirmed today that I am having a miscarriage. I have to stop taking the cyclogest & let it happen naturally.

Thank you all for you well wishes. I will be intouch soon as we've to take a break for a little while xx


----------



## cooch

Sorry to hear your news April, I really feel for you. Take care xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to hear that, April! :hugs:

A friend linked me to this thread... I had 2 blighted ovum (Dec 09 and May 10) and a loss at 10 weeks following my 1st ICSI cycle (saw/heard HB @ 6, 8, & 9 weeks... totally unexpected loss). My 2nd and 3rd ICSI cycles were miserable failures. I technically have 1 more ICSI cycle covered by my insurance, but I hesitate to go back into it... I was not a very happy person when I was cycling. I'm considering trying this...


----------



## Amber3

Did you see the movie on www.fertilitycare.eu
I don't know if the woman in the movie had what you have but it seemed to be something similar and WOW they had 3 beautiful children. How great that you are going to go to Boyle too. I don't think there is a better NaPro doctor in Europe
Best wishes
Amber


----------



## somedaysoon

wow so excited to find felloe napro ladies and to hear of so many success stories through it-i knpw of two also-i charted for two months and had my forst appointment woth dr boyle two weeks agohave started the medication and am hoping and praying we wont have to wait too much longer as we are both so ready andwant a baby so badly-good luck to all napro ladies and do keep in touch-babydust to all-any tips on de stressing and keeping optimistic-all my friends seem to be popping babies out like its so easy xxx


----------



## cooch

somedaysoon said:


> wow so excited to find felloe napro ladies and to hear of so many success stories through it-i knpw of two also-i charted for two months and had my forst appointment woth dr boyle two weeks agohave started the medication and am hoping and praying we wont have to wait too much longer as we are both so ready andwant a baby so badly-good luck to all napro ladies and do keep in touch-babydust to all-any tips on de stressing and keeping optimistic-all my friends seem to be popping babies out like its so easy xxx

It is quite annoying we have this journey whilst others have it easy. I do acupuncture to try and help as well. I was doing it every two weeks but now we're trying I'm doing it every week. Its very expensive but it is supposed to help blood flow to the uterus.:kiss:


----------



## Blue12

Curious if anyone else has been following this. Ive just heard about this today.


----------

